
Show HN: Stretchbit – your personal health coach - stretchbit
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nolimit.stretchbit&referrer=utm_source%3Dycombinator
======
jacobedawson
Would probably be useful if this could be viewed on a desktop, is that in the
pipeline? IMO apps have a much higher hurdle for first checking out whether
they're actually useful or not.

~~~
stretchbit
We had a deskop version, which was harder for users to adopt. We might need to
return it.

------
stretchbit
Stretchbit is a personal health coach for people working long hours on a
computer. You can now have access to a combination of easy to follow exercises
and a professional health coach. Make your day fun and active, while building
healthy habits! Try it, it's easy!
[http://stretchbit.com/](http://stretchbit.com/)

~~~
Alonski
Just tried to sign up and I can't paste in a password into the input. This
means I can't use a password manager :) So I didn't sign up.

~~~
TrueGeek
I haven't checked it out (iPhone user) but I'm curious. Why does an app that
reminds you to stretch need a user account?

~~~
stretchbit
One more thing to note here -> Stretchbit's features do not include reminders
only. The app provides you with a set of several stretching exercises targeted
towards a particular body area (hands, wrists, legs, glutes, eyes, etc.).

Then, it guides you throughout the full stretching workout which takes
anywhere between 2-5 minutes.

This week we released 6 professional stretching programs as well - for good
posture, flexible lower-back, joint health in the office, toning exercises,
etc.

I hope this gave a little bit more clarity on what the app looks like :)

------
jokethrowaway
That looks awesome! Unfortunately there is zero chance I'll use an app for
this, especially if I'm at home on my computer.

Why would I switch up to a smaller screen and the worse experience you get on
a phone?

------
101008
I suffer a lot of neck and shoulder pain, my girlfriend too. We changed the
bed and the pillows and it remains. I just downloaded the app to give it a
try. So far, so good.

~~~
stretchbit
For the shoulder pain - here are some insights on the topic:

1\. If you have previously suffered from any shoulder injury or ailment, it is
good to regularly perform a few simple range-of-motion exercises to keep your
shoulder muscles and tendons properly stretched and flexible. This will avoid
recurrence or a frozen shoulder.

2\. Drink a few glasses of warm lemon water daily to prevent mineral deposits
in the joints that can cause pain in your shoulder (and other body parts).

3\. Cold compresses are great for alleviating shoulder pain.

4\. Hot compresses also help treat shoulder pain, inflammation, and swelling.

5\. Massage is another good way to reduce shoulder pain :D

6\. Vitamin D is important for cartilage and muscle functioning. Lack of
vitamin D in the body can cause general muscle pain and muscle cramps.

7\. Ginger contains antioxidant and anti-inflammatory properties that help
reduce pain and inflammation of any kind, including shoulder pain. Ginger tea
is great IMO :D

8\. Do not forget to stretch with Stretchbit daily. Healthy habits will help
you get rid of the problem

------
robber87
Tried the app. The program for good posture was nice. Would try the other ones
as well. Are there any other features planned for the app?

~~~
stretchbit
Also, in the Knowledge feature we are planning to add articles, how-to's,
guides, etc. on stretching, physiotherapy, and why #movementismedicine. Would
you be interested if we feature professionals from around the world? They can
be yogis, flexibility profs, stretching profs, etc.

